# Antenna Pole / Tower



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey all,

So we are focusing on communication as of late. We are looking to mount antennas to our home or, later, on our garage when it is built.

We went to www.tvfool.com and www.fmfool.com to figure out of it was worth it. We live in a city in a low valley, but we are near the top of a hillside so we can get certain directional reception.

We want to have, in order of priority:
*TV (Wife's Priority)
*FM (Is AM the same antenna?)
*Common HAM bands (Yet to learn)
*Future expansion

Basically, what should I consider? Do those antennas have to be so far apart? Grounded separate? Cables so far apart? Maybe some should be higher than others? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Well_Driller (Jun 3, 2012)

Assuming none of these antennas will be transmitting anything and are receive only then there's really no special mounting arrangements needed but you will get the best performance if the antennas are not overlapping each other. I have several transmitting and receive antennas that all co-exist on my tower without much issues but they are mounted going up and down the tower with a set amount of space between them.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

A solid, well grounded tower is a lot better than mounting to the roof or a pole imo. Easy to climb, mount, and adjust that way. At some point you may want to add a camera even Also I would consider a harness. Make sure to use high quality out door cable and connectors or use butyl or heatshrink.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

As Well_Driller said, receiving antennas generally do not need to be separated by any distance, only to not overlap (have parts of one antenna within the area of another). There are exceptions, but they would probably not apply in your situation. For transmitting, there is a need to separate them, so as not to interfere and change the radiating patterns. If you ever get into Ham radio, then you may need to reassess your antenna arrangement.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

So I'm thinking 1" by 21' galvanized. Bury it in cement 4' (frost line), and secure at 13' above ground at the eave. It would extend 6' above the roofline. Plan for FM and TV now, with room for HAM later.

Should I run the coax outside the pipe or straight down in it and tee out the side into the house?

I will also ground of course.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

A 1" pipe may not hold up with much in the way of antennas, especially if there is ice and wind involved. What may be easier, so that it can be taken down and repairs made, is to cement in a pipe just large enough for pole to set inside, then drill and pin the two to keep the pole from rotating.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

We would cut a wire to the desired length then hang it from a limb in a high tree, a weight on the bottom would keep it straight.

They work fairly(if you have high trees) well and would not draw unwanted attention.


----------

